# Gas oven not heating -- help!



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a gas stove/oven with digital controls. Push the button to start heating the oven and nothing (it used to work). I am currently out of state but I will be looking at it on Thursday and am looking for suggesting things to look for. I don't believe the pilot is out (if it even has one), but that is the 1st thing to look at. Just bought this house in May, and the oven is only a few years old.

Thanks!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Two things to check. I have had these 2 problems in the past.

My oven had a heating element(just like a gas dryer) to start it, not a pilot and it has gone bad a couple of time. If you have one and it does not glow, then the gas will not flow and the oven won't work.

Second problem. The clock timer control went bad. Since it had a timed bake option, when the clock control failed, it would not start.

Hopefully you only have a glowbar problem, they are realatively inexpensive and pretty easy to replace (wear gloves so you don't get any skin oil on it).


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I agree with the glow problem with the igniter. Start the oven like normal. The igniter should glow bright, and then the conditions are met to fire the gas. If it does not glow at startup the igniter needs to be replaced. It is ceramic, and do not touch it with oily skin. This will be changed from inside the oven with wire caps, you do not need to access from the back if you are lucky.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

HSI's (Hot Surface Igniter's) are notorious for breaking. That would be my first guess. If it doesn't glow on a call for operation, take a close look and see if you can see a white line somewhere on the igniter which would indicate a break. If you have a multimeter available you can verify the operation of that igniter as well through a volt check from the incoming leads and/or a continuity check of the igniter itself. Another thing you may be able to check is your settings for the oven. I've seen them lockout in the past and sometimes you have to reset to default. Without knowing which model you have, I couldn't begin to tell you how to accomplish that. But if the owners manual's available, it should have a troubleshooters guide in it which might be very helpful.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It sounds like an igniter problem to me too. But I do have a suggestion that should help. When you get home, get the model number and head on over to http://www.repairclinic.com. They have a very good troubleshooting section and that should help you diagnose the problem. When you have it figured out, you can order the part(s) through them too. I've dealt with them several times and found their prices to be comparable to anything I could find locally and shipping has always been quick.

Good luck!

John


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Also an igniter can glow and still be bad. They can get hot but not hot enough for gas to flow.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Can I light it with a lighter if I cant get the parts for awhile or is that a recipe for disaster?


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Check and see if your broiler lights. More than likely you have two seperate igniters. If the broiler works and not the bake than look at the ign. If nothings goes than it might be the controls. If you check the scimatic(sp?) it will show if it has dual igniters. My suggestion would be to get the frying pan out and use that or get take out before you try and light oven or house.


----------



## johnnymo77 (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you get it working?

There may be a gas lockout valve problem. Newer models have them so the gas won't stay on during a power outage.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

RoadKillCafe said:


> I have a gas stove/oven with digital controls. Push the button to start heating the oven and nothing (it used to work).Thanks!


Digital controls are electrical.
My sister had same problem with hers, but she also noticed the clock was out too.
Her son found a loose wire in the electrical panel at the circuit breaker.
Just another thing you might want to check.
Rich


----------

